
The New Intolerance of Student Activism - jeo1234
http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2015/11/the-new-intolerance-of-student-activism-at-yale/414810/?single_page=true
======
AnimalMuppet
Wow. Those administrators were _much_ more patient with those kids than I
would have been. The narrow-minded intolerance (in the name of tolerance) of
these kids is just... words fail me.

------
greenyoda
See discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10535310](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10535310)

